# IH464 Exhaust Routing Options



## A_Joseph_PE (May 28, 2016)

I have an IH464 with 2250 Mount-o-Matic loader and I Am in need of replacing the muffler and exhaust pipe (manifold is still good I hope). 

I see some models with the exhaust routes up and some routed underneath the tractor to the rear? 

Mine is to the rear. What would I need to do to route it vertical after the manifold? Seems more appropriate there? 

Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2018)

I suggest you call Messicks Parts Hotline 877-260-3528 . Their parts lists for the 464 lists vertical exhaust for diesel and gas versions of your tractor, however you are doing a conversion and you will need to make sure you get all the parts needed to do this. (ie: exhaust manifold may be different)


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2018)

A couple more thoughts: if you need a different exhaust manifold, I should think one from a used parts place would work well at about half the cost of new. Another less costly approach might be an aftermarket conversion from horizontal to vertical. Let me know if you need pointers to used parts or aftermarket.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Your current exhaust system is called an "underslung" exhaust (Exhaust pipe goes under the tractor to the rear). The exhaust manifold outlet is facing downwards.

To switch to a vertical exhaust, ideally you would switch to an exhaust manifold with an outlet facing upward. See attached picture (gas engine). Alternatively, you could make a "U" pipe to turn the underslung exhaust upward, and route the vertical exhaust outside the hood (if your loader permits). See also attached vertical exhaust parts diagrams for diesel & gas engines.


----------



## A_Joseph_PE (May 28, 2016)

Ahhhh, different manifolds. That makes sense. Perhaps I will just buy new underslung components. Easier.

thanks for the help. I'm a newbie trying to get this old girl back in shape.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2018)

yup, from a cost standpoint, definitely less expensive.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

See attached parts diagram for an underslung exhaust system. The prices are ridiculous. I would take the exhaust pipe/parts you need to a muffler shop and have them make them for you. 

I would really be reluctant to resort to used exhaust components.....rust never sleeps.


----------



## A_Joseph_PE (May 28, 2016)

Thanks for all the help guys. Much appreciated. This is a “hobby” tractor so there are times when my responses are slow. 

I’m gonna keep with the underslung system, bring the pile to a muffler shop and get one made.


----------

